# aux fan relay ???



## gotaZ3 (Aug 5, 2004)

I did a fan removal mod on my car but now im facing a little problem. The electric fan i got requires a 40 AMP relay and to be honest with you i cant find one anywhere for $hit. And with a relay thats currently in, stock BMW whatever the specs are for it i dont know, the fuse keeps on getting fried. I think its because the Stock BMW fan had a 30 fuse and this one requires a 20. Dont know what to do fellas, feel free to write anything...yes im that desperate.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Apr 18, 2005)

Is the kit plug and play, or did you have to splice wires? Do you have a picture of the kit? Is everything wired correctly? If you have more info I can probably help you further.


----------



## gotaZ3 (Aug 5, 2004)

The Kit was not plug and play at all. The fan was not made to fit the car so i had to make the brackets and everything but thats easy stuff. Now here is the catch I THINK. This fan has two wires comming out, BMW has 3 wires comming into the fan. One is ground, and the other two are somehow related to the BMW stock fan having two speeds. i look at the Bentleys manual and it seems that there are two different relays one for low speed engagement and one for fast speed. Now i connected two grounds and no matter how i connect the remaining wires, the slow or fast to the second wire comming out of the fan, the fuse gets fried. Not right away though, upon fans engagement. Another thing, stock BMW was sitting on a 30 fuse and i dont know what relay, i couldnt find any info on it. This new fan must be sitting on a 20 fuse and 40AMP relay. My knowledge of whats going on ends right here, If you need any more information on this, pictures or anything at all let me know as im clueless. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------

